

Ask HN: Any to-do app utilizing game mechanics? - dritanm

I use gTasks for now to manage my to-do list. It works fairly well with Any.do on my phone and I see it on my Gmail interface as well. However, my lack of motivation is legendary, I figure if there's a to-do app which employs game mechanics it would get me to actually complete my tasks.<p>To illustrate, remember playing those good old jRPGs? When you complete certain task you are rewarded with experience points, you level up and gain new abilities. If there's a to do list which rewards you in such a way I'd be very happy to use it! (I realize there's no real-live level up, just figuratively saying that, there must be ways to reward someone mentally)<p>I looked around the web and can't find anything fitting this description. I figure someone where must have an idea if such a thing exists. Please let me know!<p>Thanks!
DM
======
sumukh1
EpicWin fits your description pretty well.

<http://www.rexbox.co.uk/epicwin/>

On iTunes:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/epicwin/id372927221?mt=8&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/epicwin/id372927221?mt=8&ign-
mpt=uo%3D4)

~~~
dritanm
Amazing! Exactly what I was looking for!

There doesn't seem to be an Android version, are there similar apps for
Android that you know of?

~~~
sumukh1
I think Task XP is what you want. This review seems to say that it is a good
replacement for Epic Win.

[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.philipk.taskxp&...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.philipk.taskxp&reviewId=03985566675016630379)

